# cancel and rebook



## bobdaz (Sep 22, 2016)

does anyone know how fast the reservation come back now


----------



## Jan M. (Sep 22, 2016)

Do you mean when you cancel a reservation? It takes about 3-4 minutes now. It used to be 2 minutes but is taking longer now. And sometimes they don't come back at all.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Sep 22, 2016)

If at all possible have a VC do it for you.  For them it's about 20 seconds.   That means it's sitting available to VC's all that time (3 - 5 minutes) you are waiting for it to come back on the owner website.  

If you don't want a VC to do it, do it when the call center is closed.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jan M. (Sep 22, 2016)

Sandi Bo said:


> If at all possible have a VC do it for you.  For them it's about 20 seconds.   That means it's sitting available to VC's all that time (3 - 5 minutes) you are waiting for it to come back on the owner website.
> 
> If you don't want a VC to do it, do it when the call center is closed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk



The call center employees are no longer permitted to cancel a reservation for you and rebook it.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Sep 22, 2016)

Wow. When did that happen?  I've had one VC that wouldn't do it. Otherwise they've always been very helpful. 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jan M. (Sep 22, 2016)

Sandi Bo said:


> Wow. When did that happen?  I've had one VC that wouldn't do it. Otherwise they've always been very helpful.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk



Summer of 2015 maybe?  If any are still doing it, they aren't supposed to be helping with the cancel and rebook.


----------



## Don40 (Sep 23, 2016)

A VC just did a cancel rebook yesterday for me, and even asked after if I would like to do another one an one of my confirmed vacation.  They say that I had a 1BR and a 2BR at the same resort and timeframe, cancel rebook 1br and upgraded all in one easy process.

I have had VC suggest this is not a good time to attempt the cancel rebook, but would try if you forced the issue.  I think they don't want to disappoint you if the reservation gets lost.  Sure people get very upset if their vacation gets picked off.

Just my experience recently.


----------



## Jan M. (Sep 23, 2016)

I'm starting to think I'm receiving special treatment and not in a good way! 

Is anyone else a presidential reserve owner and able to get the VC's to do the cancel and rebook for them?


----------



## Sandi Bo (Sep 23, 2016)

Jan M. said:


> I'm starting to think I'm receiving special treatment and not in a good way!
> 
> Is anyone else a presidential reserve owner and able to get the VC's to do the cancel and rebook for them?



Maybe you should call the VIP Platinum line instead of the PR line?    I have run into one VC that says it's collusion and won't help me.  I don't want to work with him anyways.  Most are more than helpful (and, yes, may suggest calling back at a slower time).   But overall very good to work with.


----------



## gottashiner (Oct 2, 2016)

I've had Wyn agents help me last week do cancel/rebooks.  I have never had 1 that wouldn't help me.  Only change I've noticed is they now put me on hold instead of staying on the line.  The 1 last week did say they had received a memo that Wyn was going to stop it soon and that any cancelled reservation would not come back into the system for 24 hours.  As long as it is not available for anyone, I don't think that is terrible.  I can't believe the system is sophisticated enough to block the owner account that cancelled it but let any other owner pick it up.  Watch, that will be the one thing that the computer system does correctly!


----------



## ilya (Oct 2, 2016)

How can they do that. That is the biggest sales pitch.  They will not be able to get anyone to buy developer points. How many times has someone tried to cancel/rebook and the unit did not  come back?


----------



## ronparise (Oct 2, 2016)

I have always known that the cancel/rebook/upgrade thing is something that Wyndham would address sooner or later.  I am now convinced it will be sooner


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 2, 2016)

When I started doing this I couldn't believe not only that we could cancel and rebook an existing reservation, but also that the VC's were more than happy to assist. 

That said, I'm 2nd generation Wyndham.  My father NEVER cancelled and rebooked a reservation.  Nor did he ever even try to upgrade.  Whatever was there at the time of booking is what he took.  If something wasn't available for when he wanted, he'd adjust his vacation times. 

He was convinced that cancelled points were dirty and that you should immediately slap on a GC at the time of booking. 

Those are the type of VIP platimum owners Wyndham (and their sales team) like. And most likely becoming less and less typical.

Ah, the age of the internet.


----------



## rubbub (Oct 2, 2016)

ilya said:


> How can they do that. That is the biggest sales pitch.  They will not be able to get anyone to buy developer points. How many times has someone tried to cancel/rebook and the unit did not  come back?



Given their sales tactics, no reason why Wyndham won't continue to tout this as a major VIP benefit. After all, it may theoretically still be possible, even if it may become supremely difficult to near impossible practically speaking.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 2, 2016)

rubbub said:


> Given their sales tactics, no reason why Wyndham won't continue to tout this as a major VIP benefit. After all, it may theoretically still be possible, even if it may become supremely difficult to near impossible practically speaking.



Yup. Today they might forget to tell you that you risk losing the reservation.


----------



## wjappraise (Oct 14, 2016)

What is the approximate time between cancel and room showing back in inventory?   It used to be a couple minutes. But last night one was 30 minutes.  What are others finding?  Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf&Sprite (Oct 14, 2016)

I did it a couple of weeks ago for three Thanksgiving reservations for family.  It was a Saturday night and every time it was 5 minutes.  It had been a couple of months since I had done it before and it was more in line with two minutes then.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 14, 2016)

Recently I have been seeing things coming back in less than 20 seconds.   I have picked things up faster than a VC can (been on the phone and could see something before they could).


----------



## dagger1 (Oct 14, 2016)

I apologize in advance before asking a question that has probably been addressed in previous posts...  Is cancel and rebook a strategy good for everyone, or just those with the various VIP privileges?  I understand how it can work for VIP's, using less points and/or upgraded condo sizes;  I'm not clear on how or even if it helps a non VIP like myself...  Thanks for bearing with me on this one...  (Actually, on all my previous posts as well!!!)


----------



## scootr5 (Oct 14, 2016)

I've read others say it's varying quite a bit. It would not surprise me to see Wyndham implement a randomization time or even go back to having them not show up until the next day.


----------



## ronparise (Oct 14, 2016)

dagger1 said:


> I apologize in advance before asking a question that has probably been addressed in previous posts...  Is cancel and rebook a strategy good for everyone, or just those with the various VIP privileges?  I understand how it can work for VIP's, using less points and/or upgraded condo sizes;  I'm not clear on how or even if it helps a non VIP like myself...  Thanks for bearing with me on this one...  (Actually, on all my previous posts as well!!!)



The point of doing this is to capture the VIP discount.  So it wouldn't help a non VIP


----------



## wjappraise (Oct 14, 2016)

dagger1 said:


> I apologize in advance before asking a question that has probably been addressed in previous posts...  Is cancel and rebook a strategy good for everyone, or just those with the various VIP privileges?  I understand how it can work for VIP's, using less points and/or upgraded condo sizes;  I'm not clear on how or even if it helps a non VIP like myself...  Thanks for bearing with me on this one...  (Actually, on all my previous posts as well!!!)





I believe it only is a good strategy for VIP owners as it applies the booking discount allowed within the 60 day window.  And this discount only is provided to VIP accounts.  If some resort specific discounts are noted on the website front page, then cancel and rebook would be a valid strategy for non-VIPs. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dagger1 (Oct 14, 2016)

Thank you both for clarifying!  So much to take in!!


----------



## chapjim (Oct 16, 2016)

Sandi Bo said:


> When I started doing this I couldn't believe not only that we could cancel and rebook an existing reservation, but also that the VC's were more than happy to assist.
> 
> That said, I'm 2nd generation Wyndham.  My father NEVER cancelled and rebooked a reservation.  Nor did he ever even try to upgrade.  Whatever was there at the time of booking is what he took.  If something wasn't available for when he wanted, he'd adjust his vacation times.
> 
> ...



Of course, up until a few years ago, canceled reservations didn't show in inventory until the next morning.  Cancel-rebook was a much higher risk proposition then.


----------



## am1 (Oct 16, 2016)

chapjim said:


> Of course, up until a few years ago, canceled reservations didn't show in inventory until the next morning.  Cancel-rebook was a much higher risk proposition then.



I never found that to be the case.  It was a different world. It would allow me to check the computer in the morning and cancel reservations at night.  It could also be used to free up points for the day.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 16, 2016)

When did the owner website become available?

I've been doing this for about 5 years now and it was available then. 

But my guess is not much longer than that.  Dad would call right when the lines opened up (6AM ET for someone in their 80's is EARLY) and hold for an hour or two.  Inventory didn't show up until morning (at least that is what they thought). 

Times have changed, that's for sure!


----------



## buckor (Oct 16, 2016)

I did a cancel/rebook a few weeks ago and it took about 2 minutes for it to show up...however, when I went to do the upgrade, the system said the upgrade was no longer available.

So, I sat for about 4 more minutes and my room came back again...i was able to do the upgrade no problem.

So, it was like the system meant to hold my cancel for 6 minutes, but is showed up after 2...when I tried to do the upgrade it disappeared for another 4 minutes, even though I could initially see it...weird, i though. If someone else had tried to grab it it would have been out of the system for at least 15 minutes while on "hold".

Fyi, this was a 2 BR Presidential Reserve I had booked for our family...a studio came available for the same time so I cancelled the presidential  and rebooked it through the studio that was available (I wasn't holding onto the studio, too).

Maybe Wyndham is trying to work out the kinks on a staggered availability for cancelled rooms...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## chapjim (Oct 16, 2016)

buckor said:


> I did a cancel/rebook a few weeks ago and it took about 2 minutes for it to show up...however, when I went to do the upgrade, the system said the upgrade was no longer available.
> 
> So, I sat for about 4 more minutes and my room came back again...i was able to do the upgrade no problem.
> 
> ...



I've had the same thing happen several times.  When you cancel, it's a good idea to note the time you did it.  It may come back after fifteen minutes.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 17, 2016)

I was playing with cancel and rebook last night, and things were coming back really quickly, like under a minute. 

I had a smaller unit already booked at the discount, I had a 4 BR that I had picked up earlier in the day also at a discount.  Once I grabbed the smaller unit, I opened up a second screen, canceled the 4 BR in that second screen, popped back to the first confirmation screen and selected the 'search for upgrade' link that was available next to my new smaller room booking.  It took 3 attempts to click that link and then close the upgrade window stating no upgrades available, but on the 4th attempt the upgrade was available.  

I find that this method of cancel and rebook is faster than a whole new search, as you never get the reCAPTHCA functionally pop up when you do a 'search for upgrade' as opposed to doing a full search, which the reCAPTHCA functionality does pop up. 

I figure that could not have taken a whole minute to do that, so it came back real quick for me last night. 

Either I got lucky and caught a 4 BR Presidential that was cancelled, or I stole someone else's attempt at cancel and rebook.  Sorry if it was a TUGger.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 17, 2016)

OK, extra observation.  Sunday when no Wyndham employees are around, and not scheduled sweep and pillage runs are happening on the computer, cancellation come back quick and easy. 

Today, Monday, cancellations do not come back at all.  In fact every single 2 night stay or longer disappear at about exactly the same time.  This is just now in the 60 day window where Wyndham can grab everything it wants and I am looking at Bonnet Creek inventory.  

I will try again some weekend and see if similar patterns happen.


----------



## jhoug (Oct 17, 2016)

Ditto to Sandy VDH.  Lost a Bonnet Creek week today.


----------



## jhoug (Oct 17, 2016)

Lots of Bonnet Creek weeks available in Dec on Extra Holidays though....


----------



## Dill (Oct 17, 2016)

Just did a cancel/rebook and it took 30 seconds to come back. never seen that before


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 19, 2016)

jhoug said:


> Lots of Bonnet Creek weeks available in Dec on Extra Holidays though....



....and Bonnet Creek stays within the 60 day mark disappear in seconds.


----------



## NHTraveler (Oct 19, 2016)

Sandy VDH said:


> ....and Bonnet Creek stays within the 60 day mark disappear in seconds.



Two weeks ago, I cancelled a 4 Bdrm Pres 45 days out and was able to get it back no problem.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 19, 2016)

Sandy VDH said:


> ....and Bonnet Creek stays within the 60 day mark disappear in seconds.



If you see them at all I do not believe Wyndham is taking them back. If Wyndham is taking them back, we never see them come back into inventory at all.

I've been seeing it take about 20 seconds for reservations to come back. And they are gone again in seconds. Someone likely is grabbing it that fast. 

I think the reCaptcha has done well to get rid of the bots.  If they consistently get grabbed up so fast you can't grab them back, it is possibly bots, but I have not suspected bots for awhile.  

I think you're cancelled stuff is coming back into inventory and being very quickly snatched up.  It's a very popular time to go to Bonnet Creek and we're hitting the end of the year (people have points to use). 

Maybe someone knows something different or has a different opinion?


----------

